# 1998 MTD 17 HP won't go in neutral



## klinkm (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, just registered tonight.
Came here in search of possible answers to neighbor's problem...
1.)All of a sudden his tractor won't go in to neutral. Or at least it won't roll even though the shift is in N slot.
2.) Will not start--solenoid clicks, Clutch pushed and mower handle in off.
I looked at it and the (42") mower deck did not drop in the rear when lowered. Gave it a kick-it dropped to level and then rolled as in N. 
However, it still wouldn't start (solenoid click). After some raising and lowering the deck--it wouldn't roll again.
I suspect either the clutch or deck lever lockout. Where can I find these?? Manual says check they are working but doesn't say where they are.

No clue why it won't go in neutral. Though I did clean a load of grass/twigs from top of deck and inside pulley housing.
He had used it a few days ago. Then changed the oil. Filled it 1/2 full of oil and started it for 1 minute to look for leaks--then filled to full mark. 
He's 86 and thinks he blew something up.
I don't know what to check, let alone the lock out locations, or if anything is related,.
Any help appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Brady (Jun 28, 2010)

*Service Manual*

Mike: I will let other, more experienced people answer your questions, but maybe you will find this service manual helpful. It is for a Cub Cadet, but appears to be very similar to my MTD 608. In the back is are electrical diagrams and trouble-shooting procedures.

manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/DocGetter?doc=769-02100.pdf

You may have to cut and paste the link.

When the solenoid just clicks, it is usually an indication that it is not getting a strong enough voltage, although it may be a defective solenoid. If you run a wire from the + terminal of the battery to the small wire on the solenoid, it should crank the engine if everything else is ok. If not, the solenoid may be bad. I found a generic solenoid at Advance Auto for less than $10. 

HTH, 
Brady


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

To both of you, welcome to the forum!


----------

